# Traynor Ironhorse



## Pontiac6million (Oct 4, 2016)

Just would like some input on this amp as I have a chance to buy one in good condition for a good price. Already have a yba mod 1 and matching cab. Wonder if this would compliment it. How do owners or former owners like this amp? would be considering this more for the cleans then crunch


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

It really depends on how you plan on using it. If you're going to be using it in a band context, I found that I couldn't get enough headroom / cleans with it at times. If it's going to be something for basement use, you'll end up having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I had similar issues. I play loud rock so I never wanted pristine cleans, but the dark horse was pushed pretty hard in a live context. So if you play louder music, I can't say I'd recommend it for cleans. I got an Iron Horse for a steal used and have been much happier with it. Especially considering you can get them used for not much more than the dark horse.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

I like my Iron as well. 
I'm also a crunch fan so I can't really comment on the cleans.
They are discontinued and I've rarely seen them come up for sale so you may want to grab it.
If it's not your style, you should have no problem flipping it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Was the title originally asking about a dark horse or am I higher than I though I was?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

torndownunit said:


> am I higher than I though I was?


yes you are.


----------



## Pontiac6million (Oct 4, 2016)

TWRC said:


> It really depends on how you plan on using it. If you're going to be using it in a band context, I found that I couldn't get enough headroom / cleans with it at times. If it's going to be something for basement use, you'll end up having a lot of fun with it.


It would be more for home use then a band situation. Not in the band and don't see that in the near future but jamming with others for sure


----------

